# You guys are amazing



## LoveCakes

Ok so I'm not a single parent but wanted to say how amazing I think you all are. My hubby works away 1-2 weeks a month and this gives me a tiny taste of being on my own but I know that I'll never understand what it's like. Even when things are going wel I'm counting the days till he's home.

So I just wanted to say how much I admire those who are doing this alone whether by choice or not. It is completely under-appreciated


----------



## CRWx

This is so lovely! I've actually never commented in here but this made me smile. I'm a single mum (not by choice) and a full time university student- it isn't easy but I wouldn't change it for the world. 

You're doing a brilliant job being on your own with your LOs when your OH goes away, too! xx


----------



## xJG30

What a lovely thing to say. I honestly don't know how I cope, fortunately I have a great support network :)


----------

